# why she didn't sit still, like a lady, and mind?



## OpheliaLiege

"All at once Prudy happened to look at Nancy's ear, and thought, "What funny little holes folks have in their ears! I s'pose they go clear through. I guess I'll put my knitting-needle right through Nannie's ear while she's a-studyin'. The needle will look so funny stickin' out at the other end!"

So Prudy was very sly about it, and said not a word, but began to push in the needle with all her might.

O, such sharp screams as Nannie gave! The teacher was frightened; but when she found that Nannie was not so _very_ badly hurt after all, she felt easier about her, and began to talk to little Prudy, asking her "why she didn't sit still, like a lady, *and *_*mind*_?"

Prudy began to cry. "I _was_ a-mindin'," said she; "of course I was. I never knew 'twas a-goin' to hurt her." 

[_Little Prudy_, Boston 1864].

-----
"La maestra estaba asustada; pero cuando descubrió que, después de todo, Nannie no estaba tan herida, se sintió más tranquila y comenzó a hablar con la pequeña Prudy, preguntándole "por qué no se quedó quieta, como una damita [_and mind_]".


----------



## Dmente

"¿Por qué no se quedaba quieta como una dama y prestaba atención?"


----------



## OpheliaLiege

Gracias, pero _prestar atencion_ me parece frase ambigua en este contexto, dado que se trata de una clase pero la maestra, creo
que se estaba refiriendo a _tener cuidado_ con las agujas de tejer, ¿o estoy equivocada?


----------



## Artifacs

Creo que tienes razón, ese «mind» sugiere «tener cuidado». Como en los leteros en el suelo de los andenes junto a las vías de tren: «Mind the gap» (Tenga cuidado con el hueco).


----------



## cairnhead

I understand it to mean to obey or listen to the teacher, to behave.
...por qué... no hacía caso.


----------



## LVRBC

To behave properly - to mind her manners.  Also to do as she was told.
¿ ... por qué no se había quedado quieta como una damita y no se había portado bien? (Quizás.)


----------



## Dmente

Tenía esa duda, de si era "comportarse/portarse bien".
Entonces podría ser:

"¿Por qué no se quedaba quieta y se comportaba como una dama?"


----------



## Magazine

Para mí _mind_ en este caso significa más bien que le importa. 

Parecía que no le importaba el dolor que podría sentir la otra chica, pero ella insiste que sí, _que Sí le importaba_, solo le había metido la aguja porque le llamaba la atención ese pequeño agujero. 
Hay que tener en cuenta que hablamos de una niña pequeña.

Más texto aquí. 

Little Prudy


----------



## Rocko!

La siguiente cita parece confirmar lo que dijeron los foreros en los posts #5 y #6:


> Lady Covington has always been my mentor; she gave me the basics and taught me how important it is for me to act *like a lady and mind my manners*. “If you learn how to behave properly...


Fuente: Higguinson, R. (2006). _Lady Covington Says “Business Etiquette is a Must.”_


----------



## gengo

cairnhead said:


> I understand it to mean to obey or listen to the teacher, to behave.





LVRBC said:


> To behave properly - to mind her manners.  Also to do as she was told.
> ¿ ... por qué no se había quedado quieta como una damita y no se había portado bien? (Quizás.)



I agree.  "Mind" here means means be polite, behave well, etc.  In this context, that also includes paying attention to the teacher.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

_Mind _se usa así:


> *mind [sb]⇒*_vtr_(heed, obey)obedecer⇒_vtr_ Mind your mother and clean your room. Obedece a tu madre y arregla tu cuarto.





gengo said:


> "Mind" here means means be polite, behave well, etc. In this context, that also includes paying attention to the teacher.


Maybe this is splitting hairs, but I take _mind_ here to be more of an imperative than to simply behave or be polite.  Lurking in the background is the notion of heeding or obeying some implicit or explicit rule(s) such as _Do unto others as you would have them do unto you _or _Touching a person without their permission is not permitted, _the result of which heeding contributes to good behavior.

En el curso de leer las definiciones de _mind_, descubrí un error en el diccionario:


> *mind⇒* _vi_(obey)  importar⇒ _vtr_ He's always in trouble and doesn't mind. Siempre está en problemas y no le importa.


En vez de _obey _como sinónimo, debe ser algo como _care.  _Haré esta sugerencia en el foro de Comments and Suggestions.


----------



## gengo

> *mind⇒* _vi_(obey) importar⇒ _vtr_He's always in trouble and doesn't mind.Siempre está en problemas y no le importa.





Reina de la Aldea said:


> En vez de _obey _como sinónimo, debe ser algo como _care.  _Haré esta sugerencia en el foro de Comments and Suggestions.



"Mind" in that example sentence does indeed mean obey.  He is always in trouble and doesn't obey his teachers, parents, etc.  What is wrong is the Spanish translation, because it does not mean importar in that context.


----------



## OpheliaLiege

Gracias.  Muy interesante las sugerencias.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

> *mind⇒* _vi_(obey)   importar⇒ _vtr_He's always in trouble and doesn't mind.Siempre está en problemas y no le importa.





gengo said:


> "Mind" in that example sentence does indeed mean obey.  He is always in trouble and doesn't obey his teachers, parents, etc.  What is wrong is the Spanish translation, because it does not mean importar in that context.


"Mind" is being used intransitively, as would "care" in _He's always in trouble and doesn't care/give a hoot/mind.  _If what is intended is _He's always in trouble and doesn't obey/mind, _then we would expect a direct object, such as _the rules/his parents. _According to logic, his being always in trouble is a result of his not minding whomever sets the rules, e.g., _He doesn't mind his ma, so's he's always in the dog house.  _Compare


> *mind [sb]⇒*_vtr_(heed, obey)obedecer⇒_vtr_ Mind your mother and clean your room. Obedece a tu madre y arregla tu cuarto.


----------



## LVRBC

To mind, meaning to obey or behave and always directed at a child, is a familiar idiom to US-English speakers, and I suspect to British-English speakers as well.  It doesn't always take an object, even though it looks as if it should.  The meaning of this statement is unambiguous in this context.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

LVRBC said:


> It doesn't always take an object


Apparently not, although an object, if not made explicit, is understood, as in the dialectical


OpheliaLiege said:


> she didn't sit still, like a lady, *and *_*mind*_





LVRBC said:


> The meaning of this statement is unambiguous in this context.


I agree.


----------



## Ballenero

OpheliaLiege said:


> asking her "why she didn't sit still, like a lady, *and *_*mind*_?"


preguntándole que porqué no se comportaba como una señorita, y se estaba quieta prestando atención.


Mind puede ser tr. o intr.
Como intr. es prestar atención o portarse bien.


----------



## OpheliaLiege

LVRBC said:


> To mind, meaning to obey or behave and always directed at a child, is a familiar idiom to US-English speakers, and I suspect to British-English speakers as well.  It doesn't always take an object, even though it looks as if it should.  The meaning of this statement is unambiguous in this context.


Solo que la respuesta de la chiquita indica que se trata de tener cuidado:

"I _was_ a-mindin'," said she; "of course I was. *I never knew 'twas a-goin' to hurt her."*

En realidad, la niñita solo está de oyente y no recibiendo clases de la maestra.  Ella lleva su tejido para entretenerse
mientras su hermana recibe las clases.


----------



## gengo

OpheliaLiege said:


> Solo que la respuesta de la chiquita indica que se trata de tener cuidado:
> 
> "I _was_ a-mindin'," said she; "of course I was. *I never knew 'twas a-goin' to hurt her."*



I still say that "mind" means behave properly.  When "mind" means to be careful (usually only in BrEn), it almost always takes a direct object, but there is no object here.


----------



## Rocko!

OpheliaLiege said:


> Solo que la respuesta de la chiquita indica que se trata de tener cuidado:
> 
> "I _was_ a-mindin'," said she; "of course I was. *I never knew 'twas a-goin' to hurt her."*
> 
> En realidad, la niñita solo está de oyente y no recibiendo clases de la maestra.  Ella lleva su tejido para entretenerse
> mientras su hermana recibe las clases.



Hay un libro de 1890 en inglés británico que dice: “Folks like we can't be *a-minding childer* [children] *all day*” (Buckman; _Darke Sojourn_).

El hecho de que el texto diga “todo el día” sugiere que hablan sobre el comportamiento.

Quizás:
—¿Por qué no se puede quedar sentada como una señorita educada y se comporta?
—Sí me estaba comportando—respondió llorando Prudy—, por supuesto que sí lo hacía...


----------



## Mister Draken

Dmente said:


> Tenía esa duda, de si era "comportarse/portarse bien".
> Entonces podría ser:
> 
> "¿Por qué no se quedaba quieta y se comportaba como una dama?"



Es la mejor opción. En vez de dama, "damita" como ya sugirió la OP.


----------



## iribela

Yo también, en este caso prefiero 'como una dama', siendo un cuento del siglo XIX. Ahora, me parece oportuno señalar que hoy sería más natural decir "señorita" cuando el inglés dice 'lady' o 'young lady'. Este último es muy común para dirigirse a una chica o a una niña, muchas veces para llamarle la atención por alguna conducta fuera de lugar. Por ejemplo, una alumna anda por un pasillo de la escuela en horas de clase y le llaman la atención diciendo "_And where do you think you're going, young lady?_". Para traducir, no iría ni con 'dama' ni con 'damita', sino 'señorita'. Y como siempre, es cuestión de contexto.


----------



## Ballenero

OpheliaLiege said:


> En realidad, la niñita solo está de oyente y no recibiendo clases de la maestra. Ella lleva su tejido para entretenerse
> mientras su hermana recibe las clases.


Sabiendo esto, “portarse bien” pues.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

iribela said:


> Yo también, en este caso prefiero 'como una dama', siendo un cuento del siglo XIX. Ahora, me parece oportuno señalar que hoy sería más natural decir "señorita" cuando el inglés dice 'lady' o 'young lady'. Este último es muy común para dirigirse a una chica o a una niña, muchas veces para llamarle la atención por alguna conducta fuera de lugar. Por ejemplo, una alumna anda por un pasillo de la escuela en horas de clase y le llaman la atención diciendo "_And where do you think you're going, young lady?_". Para traducir, no iría ni con 'dama' ni con 'damita', sino 'señorita'. Y como siempre, es cuestión de contexto.


Dado esa información extra, creo que una combinación de las traducciones de Rocko! y Dmente serviría:


Dmente said:


> "¿Por qué no se quedaba quieta como una dama y prestaba atención?"





Rocko! said:


> —¿Por qué no se puede quedar sentada como una señorita educada y se comporta?


¿Qué les parece _sentarse quieta _en vez de _quedarse sentada_?  ¿Es que _quedarse sentada _significa _stay seated, _¿no?  _Sit still _es una orden más desafiante con la que sería más difícil cumplir para una niña activa y aburrida.  De todos modos, creo que se debe traducir _sit still _independientemente de _mind, _como han sido Dmente y Rocko!  Tal vez

_¿Por qué no se quedaba quieta como una señorita educada y se comporta?_

Pregunta:  Noto que no emplean la forma "tú" de "quedarse".  ¿Es porque la maestra está enfadada y dando ordenes a la niña?


----------



## Rocko!

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿Qué les parece _sentarse quieta _en vez de _quedarse sentada_?


Es una buena idea la tuya, Reina DLA. Lo que sucede es que hay muchas preferencias regionales que influyen en las traducciones.
Saludos, estimada.


----------



## Ballenero

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Noto que no emplean la forma "tú" de "quedarse". ¿Es porque la maestra está enfadada y dando ordenes a la niña?


No, es porque la narración habla en tercera persona.
Él a ella le preguntó que porqué ella…


----------



## swift

En los diccionarios decimonónicos que obran en mi poder —como el de José Lopes y Edward Bensley—, _mind_ se traduce lisa y llanamente por _obedecer_.


----------



## iribela

swift said:


> En los diccionarios decimonónicos que obran en mi poder —como el de José Lopes y Edward Bensley—, _mind_ se traduce lisa y llanamente por _obedecer_.


¿Y cómo traducirías, por ejemplo, "Mind your manners, young lady."?


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

swift said:


> En los diccionarios decimonónicos que obran en mi poder —como el de José Lopes y Edward Bensley—, _mind_ se traduce lisa y llanamente por _obedecer_.


¡Por fin tenemos esta pieza del rompecabezas!  Ahora bien, ¿qué les parece?  

_¿Por qué no se quedaba quieta como una señorita educada y obedece?_


----------



## iribela

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¡Por fin tenemos esta pieza del rompecabezas!  Ahora bien, ¿qué les parece?
> 
> _¿Por qué no se quedaba quieta como una señorita educada y obedece?_


Con ese criterio, sería "...por qué no se quedaba quieta como una _señorita educada y obediente_..." o "......por qué no se quedaba quieta como una señorita educada y obedecía..."


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

iribela said:


> Con ese criterio, sería "...por qué no se quedaba quieta como una _señorita educada y obediente_..." o "......por qué no se quedaba quieta como una señorita educada y obedecía..."


I believe the first of these other options changes the meaning of the original, if ever so slightly.  To tack_ obediente _onto una _señorita educada_ is to say something akin to "sit still and be obedient like a lady".  Our source text separates the action of sitting still like a lady from that of minding.  Like LVRBC mentioned, the command to "mind" is directed to the child.  One doesn't ask obedience of a lady.  As for your suggestion to use the past tense, _obedecía, _rather than the present _obedece, _you are right_.  _Everything should be in the imperfect.  The phrase is the reported speech of the present-tense event in which the teacher asks, "why don't you sit still..."  In the source text, there are quotes surrounding this reported speech where there should not be.  Those quotes also threw me earlier as to why _se _was being used and not _te _(thanks to Ballenero for clarifying why).


----------



## Rocko!

¿Obedecer qué?


----------



## iribela

Reina de la Aldea said:


> I believe the first of these other options changes the meaning of the original, if ever so slightly.  To tack_ obediente _onto una _señorita educada_ is to say something akin to "sit still and be obedient like a lady".  Our source text separates the action of sitting still like a lady from that of minding.  Like LVRBC mentioned, the command to "mind" is directed to the child.  One doesn't ask obedience of a lady.  As for your suggestion to use the past tense, _obedecía, _rather than the present _obedece, _you are right_.  _Everything should be in the imperfect.  The phrase is the reported speech of the present-tense event in which the teacher asks, "why don't you sit still..."  In the source text, there are quotes surrounding this reported speech where there should not be.  Those quotes also threw me earlier as to why _se _was being used and not _te _(thanks to Ballenero for clarifying why).


My point was that, even though I don't agree with "obedecer", if you're going in that direction, the verb tense needs to be modified, or you can use a noun instead.


----------



## swift

iribela said:


> ¿Y cómo traducirías, por ejemplo, "Mind your manners, young lady."?


Es que esa no es la oración que se busca traducir. 😅 En el texto planteado en la consulta que dio inicio a este hilo, “mind” es intransitivo.


----------



## franzjekill

Rocko! said:


> ¿Obedecer qué?


La niña quería jugar a las adivinanzas con Nancy. Esta le pide que se comporte, que ella está estudiando. Eso es el antecedente que a la chica se le pidió algo y no obedeció. pero tal como han dicho, es un uso intransitivo en este caso. 


"Let's guess riddles," she whispered to Nancy Glover, who sat on the bench beside her. "I can make up riddles just as easy! There's something in this room, in Miss Parker's watch-pocket, goes _tick—tick_. Now guess that:—that's a riddle."

"I wish you'd behave, Prudy Parlin," said Nancy. "Here I am trying to get my spelling lesson."


----------



## iribela

swift said:


> Es que esa no es la oración que se busca traducir. 😅 En el texto planteado en la consulta que dio inicio a este hilo, “mind” es intransitivo.


Te pregunté porque mencionaste diccionarios y dijiste '_mind_ se traduce lisa y llanamente por _obedecer'_. Eso puede confundir a quien busque opciones sin saber cómo hacer ese tipo de distinciones. Por otra parte, una traducción directa podría no ser lo más adecuado dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## swift

En los diccionarios decimonónicos que consulté, _mind_ con la acepción específica que se está discutiendo en este hilo a la luz del contexto planteado en la consulta inicial se traduce lisa y llanamente por _obedecer_.


----------



## Rocko!

franzjekill said:


> Eso es el antecedente que a la chica se le pidió algo y no obedeció.


Gracias, Franz. ¿Entonces la niña respondió que ella sí obedeció?
Es un caso misterioso.
Saludos.


----------



## OtroLencho

Rocko! said:


> Gracias, Franz. ¿Entonces la niña respondió que ella sí obedeció?



Sí.  Falta contexto para saber exactamente _qué_, supongo que las reglas o a la maestra o los protocolos de buen comportimiento, da igual, la idea es la misma.


----------



## Ballenero

Maybe the teacher meant:
mind your own business,
 leave other people's alone;
Concise Oxford dictionary of current English (1919).


----------



## cairnhead

Ballenero said:


> Maybe the teacher meant:
> mind your own business,
> leave other people's alone;
> Concise Oxford dictionary of current English (1919).


If it's short for anything, it would be "mind your manners" and this intransitive usage of "mind" is just a colloquial and antiquated way of telling a child to "behave" (portarse bien).


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

OtroLencho said:


> ...exactamente _qué_, supongo que las reglas o la maestra o los protocolos de buen comportimiento, da igual, la idea es la misma.





cairnhead said:


> If it's short for anything, it would be "mind your manners" and this intransitive usage of "mind" is just a colloquial and antiquated way of telling a child to "behave" (portarse bien).


It's a long thread... but I did go over this territory in #12 and #16.  I dispute that "mind" in this context means _portarse bien_. It's as sapient @swift said -- _obedecer_


----------



## Mister Draken

Reina de la Aldea said:


> It's a long thread... but I did go over this territory in #12 and #16.  I dispute that "mind" in this context means _portarse bien_. It's as sapient @swift said -- _obedecer_



En una cosmovisión patriarcal, los límites entre "comportarse" (portarse adecuadamente) y "obedecer", sobre todo cuando se trataba (se sigue tratando, lamentablemente) de una mujer, son bastante difusos. Al punto de que parecen sinónimos.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Mister Draken said:


> En una cosmovisión patriarcal, los límites entre "comportarse" (portarse adecuadamente) y "obedecer", sobre todo cuando se trataba (se sigue tratando, lamentablemente) de una mujer, son bastante difusos. Al punto de que parecen sinónimos.


Estoy de acuerdo en que en este entorno, _comportarse _puede significar _ser/estar obediente_.  Pero, _estar obediente_ es menos fuerte como _obedecer, _¿no?  De todos modos, en la fuente, se escogió _mind _cuando se tenía la opción de _behave, _y como ha indicado @swift, en términos inequívocos, en esta época, se traduce _mind _como _obedece_

Valoro mucho tu opinión, Mister D.  Te quedes con la del #21, o sea, ¿prefieres _comportarse bien _a _obedecer?_


----------



## Mister Draken

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Valoro mucho tu opinión, Mister D.  Te quedes con la del #21, o sea, ¿prefieres _comportarse bien _a _obedecer?_



A decir verdad, es difícil saber sin leer toda la narración. Considerando el tono elegante que predominaba en la época (1864) diría que "comportarse". Ahora bien, como el verbo (_mind_) está resaltado y después de leer todas las opiniones, creo que es "obedecer".
En la página anterior dice: "I wish you'd behave, Prudy Parlin", said Nancy. "Here I am trying to get my spelling lesson".

Es decir, le habían pedido que se comportara y no lo hizo. Por eso es tan difícil decidirse. Ya le habían pedido que se comportara; ahora le piden que obedezca (resaltado).

Yo traduciría "obedecer".


----------



## OpheliaLiege

Habiendo leído los capítulos anteriores y sabiendo que la niña no tiene que obedecer a la maestra porque no es
una alumna regular, creo que _comportarse_ es la elección más lógica para mí aunque no soy hablante nativa.

¿Por qué no te comportas como una damita?


----------



## Ballenero

En el original no hay diminutivo.

Le preguntó que por qué no…


----------

